# CRT-TV kaputt und was kommt nun?



## Dr Dau (25. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

Mein geliebter Sony KV-C2921D (also 29" im 4:3 Format) hat nun endlich seinen Geist aufgegeben.
Angekündigt hat es sich bereits ende letzten Jahres durch so komische Bildstörungen.
Ein dumpfer Knall mit anschliessendem knistern und das wars nun. 

Jetzt steht das Gerät dort mit abgenommener Rückwand rum.
Rein optisch sind keine Mängel zu erkennen.
Allerdings ist das Innenleben tierisch schmutzig..... kein Wunder, das Gerät hat ja auch schon stolze 19 Jahre auf dem Buckel. 
Auf grund der langen Laufzeit und dem unbekannten Schaden macht eine Reparatur wohl nicht viel Sinn. 

Ich tingel nun schon seit dem letzten Jahr durch die Läden.
CRT-Geräte bekommt man nurnoch in kleinen Grössen bis max. 55cm (wenn überhaupt).
Flachbild-Geräte habe ich mir schon unzählige angesehen.
Egal ob LCD, LED oder Plasma..... egal ob für 500 Euro oder für 2.500 Euro..... egal ob 50Hz oder 100Hz..... bei allen ist die Bildqualität unter aller Sau. 
In den Einstellungen rumfummeln hat zwar etwas gebracht, aber überzeugt davon bin ich auch dann noch nicht. 

Tja, und nun weiss ich nicht weiter.....

Kaufe ich mir ein Flachbild-Gerät und nehme die schlechte Bildqualität so hin (32" bis max 37" im 16:9 Format)?
Kaufe ich mir ein gebrauchtes CRT-Gerät mit dem Risiko dass es ggf. nicht lange hält (min. 30" im 16:9 Format)?
Oder lasse ich mein Schlafzimmer-Gerät (ein Sony KV-C2521D, 16 Jahre alt, steht seit 11 Jahren defekt in der Ecke) reparieren und lebe mit der zu kleinen Diagonale (25" im 4:3 Format)?

Fraglich ist auch ob ich überhaupt ein Gerät für Full HD brauche:
Wann wird HDTV zum Standard?
Und wie wird es dann bei DVB-T sein (DVB-S/DVB-C ist bei mir nicht möglich)?
Bekommt man HDTV, so wie immer wieder darüber spekuliert wird, evtl. nur per PayTV?

Fragen über Fragen. 
Vielleicht habt ihr ja ein paar Tips/Tricks/Infos auf Lager.

Gruss Dr Dau

PS: im Moment "vergewaltige" ich meine Augen mit meinem Küchen-TV (14" im 4:3 Format).


----------



## Raubkopierer (25. Juli 2009)

Ich möchte anmerken, dass es natürlich drauf ankommt welche Auflösung du in das Gerät einspeist. Immerhin hat ein normales Fernsehbild eine relativ geringe Auflösung. Sollte diese eben nicht der nativen Auflösung eines LCDs entsprechend kann das schon mal mistig aussehen.


----------



## Dr Dau (25. Juli 2009)

Naja, soweit ich weiss bekomme ich über DVB-T nur die normale PAL Auflösung.

Aber ich habe in den Läden unter anderem auch Geräte angesehen die via DVB-S mit Astra HD versorgt wurden.
Das Bild war zwar schon deutlich besser, aber der "burner" war es nicht gerade (im Vergleich zu meinem CRT ). 
Prinzipiell war das Bild zwar scharf, aber es waren halt auch deutlich Artefakte zu sehen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (25. Juli 2009)

Die Artefakte hängen mit der Ausrichtung der Sat-Schüssel zusammen (zumindestens war das bei uns so). Dir dürfte ja bekannt sein, dass man auf fullHDachten soll und HDready halt nicht ganz so toll ist. Probiers mit BluRays aus beim BIld im Laden. Übrigens kann DVB-T keine höhere Auflösung senden weil die Bandbreite deutlich geringer ist. Ein Grund warum DVB-S2 imho besser ist


----------



## chmee (25. Juli 2009)

@DrDau:
Zum Fernseher : Puhh, da ich schon aus anderen Beiträgen weiss, dass Deine Wahl doch sehr bedacht ist, möchte ich Dir nix empfehlen, aber
A - Die Qualität von analogen Signalen/Fernsehern wirst Du nicht mehr bekommen. Die Welt ist digital geworden. Punkt. Da kann man lange Dialog führen, die analoge "Weichheit" und das Rauschen sah gefälliger aus, ist signaltechnisch aber keinen Deut besser als digitale Signalkomprimierung und Artefakte aufgrund niedriger/falscher Kodierung.
B - Bei der Pixelauflösung ist immer noch diskutierbar,  ob denn das kleine HD nicht reicht. 720p  wird von vielen als beste Auflösung genannt, zusätzlich bringt das Downscaling von 1080 auf native 720p ein grundsätzlich besseres Ergebnis als das Upscaling jeglichen materials auf 1080.

mfg chmee


----------



## Dr Dau (25. Juli 2009)

@Raubkopierer, nur nützt mir Blu-ray nichts wenn ich zu 95% nur TV gucke. 
Es soll ja auch DVB-T2 kommen..... fragt sich nur wann und vor allem wann es zum Standard wird.
Ist wie mit 16:9..... grösstenteils wird zwar schon in 16:9 gesendet, aber es ist noch längst nicht bei jedem Sender die Regel.
Im gegensatz zur Übertragungsqualität ist 4:3 aber noch das kleinere Übel. 
Und wie gesagt: bei mir ist nur DVB-T möglich.

@chmee
Ja, ich will mir halt nicht für 2-3 Jahre einen TV kaufen, sondern für länger.
Da ist man natürlich auch wählerischer. 
Zu A: mir ist schon klar dass die Welt digital geworden ist und man nichts daran ändern kann.
Nur ist die Hardware (TV) nicht kompatibel zum Übertragungssystem (DVB-T), sonst würden solchen Probleme wie ich sie nun habe erst garnicht aufkommen. 
Zu B: Aber muss das DVB-T Signal nicht auch bei 720p hochskaliert werden?!
Grundsätzlich aber habe ich mir nur Geräte mit 1080p angesehen..... wobei ich mir mittlerweile nicht sicher bin ob es denn auch sinnvoll ist.

Und mit so Sachen wie HDMI kann ich eh nichts anfangen.
Meine Geräte (DVD-Player, DVD/HDD Rekorder, Videorekorder, DVB-T Receiver, eine manuelle Umschaltbox, eine elektronische Umschaltbox) sind so miteinander verkabelt dass ich in alle technisch möglichen Richtungen aufnehmen kann.
Die Verkabelung/Geräte-Anschlüsse bestehen aus Scart und Chinch.
Alles zusammen wird über die elektronische Umschaltbox über EIN Scartkabel zum TV geleitet.
Schon alleine wegen dem Videorekorder wäre HDMI nichts halbes und nichts ganzes. 
Und glaube es mir, Du willst meine Verkabelung lieber nicht sehen. 
Ich selbst mag jedenfalls lieber nicht über einen Umzug nachdenken.


----------



## chmee (25. Juli 2009)

Natürlich muss bei SD-PAL immer hochskaliert werden, aber es sind nur 166%(HD720) anstatt 250% bei HD1080. Interessanter ist die Stärke der Deinterlacingartefakte. Zur Haltbarkeit vermag Dir niemand was sagen, nicht mal die Hersteller 

mfg chmee


----------



## Dr Dau (25. Juli 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Natürlich muss bei SD-PAL immer hochskaliert werden, aber es sind nur 166%(HD720) anstatt 250% bei HD1080. Interessanter ist die Stärke der Deinterlacingartefakte.


Bei 1080p wird zwar höher skaliert, aber bei gleicher Bildschirmgrösse sind die Pixel doch auch kleiner als wie bei 720p.
Müsste es sich dadurch nicht wieder (etwas) kompensieren?



chmee hat gesagt.:


> Zur Haltbarkeit vermag Dir niemand was sagen, nicht mal die Hersteller


Darum geben sie i.d.R. auch keine verlängerte Garantiezeit..... trotz der hohen Preise. 
Irgendwie war früher alles anders. 
Zumindest Samsung gibt aber zu dass es bei TFT's zu einer Art (temporären) "Einbrenneffekt" kommt:
http://www.3sat.de/dynamic/sitegen/bin/sitegen.php?tab=2&source=/nano/diverses/47441/index.html

In irgendeiner Bedienungsanleitung (ich meine die war auch von Samsung) wurde auch ausdrücklich davor gewarnt ein Standbild länger als (ich glaube) 2h anzeigen zu lassen.


----------



## chmee (25. Juli 2009)

Ja, theoretisch richtig.Jetzt kann man aber wiederum definieren, was Du überhaupt suchst. FullHD 1080 fangen bei 32" an (sehr wenige), Pseudoauflösungen, die mit den HD-Formaten nix zu tun haben, gibt es zuhauf (1366 oder 1024). Ergo -> Möchtest Du, dass Dein Gerät Dein bevorzugtes Format nativ ohne Scaling bzw. mit möglichst wenig Umrechnung darstellt ? Wenn Dein Format weiterhin PAL ist, dann brauchst Du der Auflösung keine primäre Beachtung schenken, eher den Umrechnungalgorithmen. Wie geht es mit Interlacing um, wie sieht der Farbraum aus etc..

Thema Artefakte : Du wirst bei Deinen hohen Ansprüchen bei jedem Fernsehprogramm, egal wie ausgestrahlt/empfangen, murren, Keines kommt absolut perfekt an. Das ist die Realität.

Them Einbrennen : Der 3Sat-Beitrag ist von 2003! Hier noch ein Beitrag aus 2006. Da ich viel mit Plasmas zu tun habe, kenne ich das Einbrennen, aber das ist im Vergleich zu 2003 jetzt kaum noch der Rede wert. Und sichtbar wird sowas, wenn Du die nächsten Jahre NUR N24 schaust, wo das Logo an gleicher Stelle prangert. Also Überbewertet. 

2 Links zu Panasonic :
http://www.panasonic.de/html/de_DE/...umweltfreundliche+Produktion/84461/index.html
http://www.panasonic.de/html/de_DE/...Stromverbrauch/674101/index.html#anker_674101

mfg chmee


----------



## Dr Dau (26. Juli 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> FullHD 1080 fangen bei 32" an (sehr wenige), Pseudoauflösungen, die mit den HD-Formaten nix zu tun haben, gibt es zuhauf (1366 oder 1024).


Da muss ich Dir widersprechen.
Bei Conrad z.B. sind bei den 32" LCD's 17 von 31 Geräten in Full HD (1920x1080).
Von "sehr wenige" kann da nun nicht wirklich die Rede sein. 



chmee hat gesagt.:


> Ergo -> Möchtest Du, dass Dein Gerät Dein bevorzugtes Format nativ ohne Scaling bzw. mit möglichst wenig Umrechnung darstellt ?


Was das Gerät wie macht, ist mir eigentlich egal. 
Hauptsache es kommt ein vernünftiges Bild bei raus.



chmee hat gesagt.:


> Wenn Dein Format weiterhin PAL ist, dann brauchst Du der Auflösung keine primäre Beachtung schenken, eher den Umrechnungalgorithmen.


Zumindest was den Videorekorder angeht werde ich wohl bei PAL bleiben müssen. 
Was z.B. Blu-ray angeht, kann ich heute noch nichts dazu sagen.
Im moment sieht es aber so aus das DVD immernoch "Standard" ist.
Blu-ray muss sich erst noch durchsetzen.
Dazu gehören billige Brenner (extern, intern, standalone), billige Rohlinge und dass in Geschäften/im Verleih DVD's weitesgehend verdrängt wurden.
Da Blu-ray aber im kommen ist, wird sich HD DVD wohl kaum durchsetzen können (zumindest nicht auf dauer).
Ist also nur eine Frage der Zeit bis ich auf Blu-ray umsteigen..... aber der Zeitraum ist (für mich persönlich) nicht vorhersehbar.

Aber wie gesagt, ich gucke überwiegend TV.
Somit wird die Priorität auch nicht auf die externen Geräte gesetzt, sondern auf das Empangssignal.
In meinem Fall also DVB-T bzw. irgendwann in Zukunft mal auf DVB-T2.
Keine Ahnung wann DVB-T2 kommt und ob dann auch in HD ausgestrahlt wird.
Und dann ist es ja auch die Frage ob die privaten Sender auf PayTV umsatteln oder ob sie auch weiterhin frei bleiben (die öffentlich Rechtlichen interessieren mich eh nicht ).
Hier kommt also ggf. noch der Kostenfaktor für PayTV hinzu.



chmee hat gesagt.:


> Thema Artefakte : Du wirst bei Deinen hohen Ansprüchen bei jedem Fernsehprogramm, egal wie ausgestrahlt/empfangen, murren, Keines kommt absolut perfekt an. Das ist die Realität.


Also auf dem CRT habe ich mit Artefakte kaum Probleme.
Höchstens mal wenn ich umschalte..... und ist nach ein paar mal hin- und herschalten verschwunden, das schiebe ich aber einfach auf meinen billigen NoName-Receiver. 
Oder aber dass mal wieder am Fernsehturm "rumgeschraubt" wird, aber dagegen kann auch die beste Technik nicht machen.
Bei den Flachbildgeräten die ich mir so angesehen habe sind die Artefakte jedoch ein Dauerzustand.



chmee hat gesagt.:


> Da ich viel mit Plasmas zu tun habe, kenne ich das Einbrennen, aber das ist im Vergleich zu 2003 jetzt kaum noch der Rede wert.


Die Hersteller versuchen halt mit div. Mitteln gegen die Probleme anzukänpfen. 



chmee hat gesagt.:


> Und sichtbar wird sowas, wenn Du die nächsten Jahre NUR N24 schaust, wo das Logo an gleicher Stelle prangert. Also Überbewertet.


Na, zum glück gibt es kein Sendeschluss (Testbild) mehr. 
Ich lasse mein TV nämlich weiterlaufen wenn ich ins Bett gehe. 



chmee hat gesagt.:


> 2 Links zu Panasonic :
> http://www.panasonic.de/html/de_DE/...umweltfreundliche+Produktion/84461/index.html
> http://www.panasonic.de/html/de_DE/...Stromverbrauch/674101/index.html#anker_674101


Die Links kenne ich schon. 
Aber gibt Panasonic 10 Jahre Garantie (die Geräte sollen ja schliesslich 34 bzw. 20 Jahre halten )?
Nein, tun sie nicht..... und sie wissen auch warum.....
Es ist nämlich nur ein theoretisches Lebensalter.
In der Realität sieht es dann wieder ganz anders aus.

Z.B. war ich heute abend bei Real zum einkaufen..... eines von den Ausstellungsstücken, welches beim reingehen noch lief, war beim rausgehen dabei den Geist aufzugeben.
Hatte sich angehört als wenn der Lüfter knacken würde..... bis dann im gleichen Rhythmus das Bild anfing zu zucken.


----------



## chmee (26. Juli 2009)

Puh, DrDau, da geh ich mal durch. 

Zu der Häufigkeit der kleinen FullHDler - Ja, nicht aufgepasst, das sah vor 6 Monaten noch komplett anders aus, da gab es vielleicht 5 Stück..

Mir kanns auch egal sein, welchen Du in Erwägung ziehst, ich kann Dir zur Auswahl  eines geeigneten Geräts nur Tipps geben, ich hab gar keine Lust mit Dir darüber zu Diskutieren, welcher Tip ok ist und welcher nicht.

Der Tip mit dem Scaling bezog sich lediglich um die Entscheidungshilfe, dass die HDReady-Geräte nicht auszuschließen sind, wenn SD das vorherrschende Signal ist - und auch die HDReady-Geräte besonder die kleine HD-Auflösung wird in Sichttests als die ruhigere angesehen - ergo muss es kein 1080-FullHD sein. HD-DVD ist tot, zum Jahresanfang ist Bluray als Gewinner durchs Ziel marschiert. Dass CRT weicher, somit weniger anfällig für Blockstrukturen ist, braucht nicht diskutiert werden. Quasi kein Home-CRT kann die SD-Auflösung nur annähernd erreichen. Kein Wunder, dass Artefakte kaum sichtbar werden. Tatsächlich zeigt sich auf den digitalen Geräten die ganze Schwäche der digitalen Übertragungsformen.

mfg chmee

*Nachtrag* Bei allem Respekt, aber hat Dir damals Sony eine 10jährige Garantie auf das Gerät gegeben ? Es ist ein glücklicher Umstand, dass Dein TV so lange gehalten hat. Nun diesen Umstand als herstellerseitig bestätigten Kaufgrund zu nehmen, ist ein bisschen hannebüchen. Abgesehen davon besteht ein TV nunmal nicht nur aus der Röhre bzw. dem Display, sondern auch der ganzen Steuerelektronik dahinter. Was nützt Dir eine Garantie auf das Display, wenn eine hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit in den Räumlichkeiten die Leiterbahnen innerhalb von 4 Jahren zu Rostflächen verwandelt.. Soll das der Hersteller abfangen ?


----------



## Dr Dau (27. Juli 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Der Tip mit dem Scaling bezog sich lediglich um die Entscheidungshilfe, dass die HDReady-Geräte nicht auszuschließen sind.....


Wie ich heute gelesen habe, wollen ARD und ZDF nur in HD ready via DVB-S senden..... und Zitat:





> Das noch etwas höher auflösende Full HD mit 1920 x 1080 Pixel soll weiterhin nur bei Blu-ray Medien zum Einsatz kommen und nicht über den Äther gesendet werden.


Da Blu-ray sicherlich noch einige Jahre brauchen wird um das Preisniveau von DVD zu erreichen, lohnt sich Full HD für mich also nicht (es sei denn das PAL Bild überzeugt mich ).



chmee hat gesagt.:


> .....und auch die HDReady-Geräte besonder die kleine HD-Auflösung wird in Sichttests als die ruhigere angesehen - ergo muss es kein 1080-FullHD sein.


Bisher habe ich mir nur Full HD Geräte angesehen.
Aber nach dem ich obiges gelesen habe, kann ich mich wohl auch ruhig mal nach HD ready Geräten umsehen. 
Gesetz dem Fall dass ich mir doch mal einen Blu-ray Player anschaffe (bevor mein, hoffentlich bald künftiger, Fernseher den Geist aufgibt), würde Full HD dann auf HD ready runter skaliert werden?
Sprich: ist Full HD abwärtskompatibel zu HD ready..... und ich brauch nicht schon wieder einen neuen Fernseher?



chmee hat gesagt.:


> HD-DVD ist tot, zum Jahresanfang ist Bluray als Gewinner durchs Ziel marschiert.


Wusste ich nicht..... liegt aber auch daran dass ich mich bei meiner Technik nicht mit HD befassen musste, weils eh kein Sinn machen würde. 



chmee hat gesagt.:


> Bei allem Respekt, aber hat Dir damals Sony eine 10jährige Garantie auf das Gerät gegeben ?


Nein..... zumindest könnte ich mich nicht daran erinnern.
Aber seien wir doch mal ehrlich, vor 15-20 Jahren haben wir nicht in der heutigen Wegwerfgesellschaft gelebt..... da wurde noch mehr auf Qualität geachtet. 
Mein alter Schlafzimmer-TV hat zwar auch "nur" 5 Jahre überlebt, aber ich habe ihn ja auch deutlich mehr gefordert als "normal". 
Wenn ich ihn die Nacht über abgeschaltet hätte, hätte er es bestimmt 10 Jahre oder mehr gemacht. 
Heutigen Geräten traue ich nicht so recht übern Weg.....
Inzwischen habe ich den 3. DVD/HDD Rekorder (von verschiedenen Herstellern)..... innerhalb von 9 Monaten. 
Zufall?
Also dann müsste es schon einer von den ganz ganz seltenen Zufällen sein.
Noch gebe ich die Hoffnung nicht auf..... dass heutige Technik zumindest die Garantiezeit/Gewährleistungszeit überlebt. 
Mein "Stadtflitzer" (im Volksmund auch "Chinakracher" genannt *g*), made in China, ist jetzt 11 Monate alt..... und fährt noch immer. 



chmee hat gesagt.:


> Es ist ein glücklicher Umstand, dass Dein TV so lange gehalten hat.


Wohl wahr.
Ich mag garnicht daran denken wenn ich auch diesen "normal" genutzt hätte.....
40 Jahre? 50 Jaher?
Aber selbst die 19 Jahre sind schon verdammt lange, darum (und wegen der Dauerbelastung ) habe ich ja auch schon gesagt dass er sein Leben gelebt hat. 



chmee hat gesagt.:


> Nun diesen Umstand als herstellerseitig bestätigten Kaufgrund zu nehmen, ist ein bisschen hannebüchen.


Tue ich auch nicht.
Aber es ist doch wohl nicht zu viel verlangt dass ein Gerät, welches irgendwo zwischen sagen wir mal 600 und 1.000 Euro kostet, auch länger als nur die 2 Jaher Gewährleistungszeit hält?! 



chmee hat gesagt.:


> Soll das der Hersteller abfangen ?


Klar, warum auch nicht?!


----------



## Dr Dau (9. August 2010)

So, seit 9 Tagen gibt es auch hier Neuigkeiten.
Ich habe mir einen Monitor zugelegt (Samsung SyncMaster P2770HD).
27" LCD mit DVB-T und DVB-C Tuner.
VGA, DVI-D, HDMI, SCART und noch weitere Anschlüsse.
FullHD (allerdings nur 50Hz).
Ich war es einfach Leid meine Augen noch weiter auf dem 14" Küchenfernseher zu quälen. 
Später, wenn ich mir einen "richtigen" TV gekauft habe, kommt der Monitor als TV ins Schlafzimmer.

Laut Handbuch liegt der Stromverbrauch bei 62W.
Tatsächlich ist es aber deutlich weniger (ich habe aber auch viel an den Bildeinstellungen rumgedreht).
Im Filmmodus (für schwaches Licht bzw. im dunkeln) via internem DVB-T: 29-30W.
Im Standardmodus (für Tageslicht bzw. "Festbeleuchtung") via internem DVB-T: 32-33W.
Im Filmmodus via SCART: 34-35W.
Im Standartmodus via SCRAT: 34W.
Im benutzerdefinierten Modus (für Filme) via VGA: 40-41W.
Im Textmodus (halt als normaler Monitor) via VGA: 35-36W.
Via HDMI: keine Angaben möglich, da das Gerät beim angeschlossenen PC kein Signal findet (der Ursache muss ich irgendwann nochmal auf den Grund gehen).
Alles in allem sind es aber unglaublich niedrige Werte..... ich bin begeistert. 
Wenn es so weiter geht, muss mich die Stadtwerke irgendwann noch dafür bezahlen dass sie mich mit Strom beliefern..... ich sehe die nächste Stromkostensenkung jedenfalls schon vor mir. 

Zur Verwendung:
Nun, als Monitor möchte ich das Gerät nicht nutzen wollen (dafür habe ich es auch nicht angeschafft).
Für den Schreibtisch zu gross, und vom Sofa aus zu klein (obwohl ich die Auflösung schon auf 1088x612 runtergesetzt habe, ist die Beschriftung von den Menüs etc. zu klein..... ich kann es einfach nicht lesen).
Um Filme über den PC im Vollbildmodus zu sehen, langt es aber (home_de.avi (720p) habe ich ja schon auf meinem Notebook (15,6") gesehen, aber auf dem 27" ist es der Hammer).
Wie gesagt kommt das Gerät später als TV ins Schlafzimmer.
Dort wird es ca. 3m entfernt stehen.

Die Bildqualität:
Nun, über die Bildqualität bei der Einspeisung in PAL-Auflösung habe ich mich ja schon gründlich ausgekotzt. 
Nun konnte ich es mir aber auch mal unter realistischen Bedingungen, nämlich MEINEN Lichtverhältnissen, ansehen.
Unter 2m geht garnicht, zwischen 2m und 2,5m wird es langsam erträglich, zwischen 2,5m und 3m kann ich mich wohl dran gewöhnen (passt also fürs Schlafzimmer).
Grob kann man also sagen: pro 1" Bilddiagonale werden 10cm Abstand benötigt.

Der Empfang:
Der DVB-T Tuner hat keine Stromeinspeisung für eine aktive Zimmerantenne.
Ohne Verstärung bekomme ich überhauptkein Signal.
Auch nicht über die Dachantenne.
Zum Glück hatte ich mir damals aber eine Zimmerantenne gekauft, bei der ein Steckernetzteil beilag.

Der Ton:
Oh Gott!
Grottenschlecht, total "blechern"..... die internen Lautsprecher taugen bestenfalls für die Systemklänge des PCs.
Vorerst habe ich meine 15 Jahre alten PC-Lautsprecher am Kopfhörerausgang angeschlossen (da werde ich mir aber noch etwas einfallen lassen).
Allerdings Frage ich mich wer auf die Idee kommt den Kopfhöreranschluss auf der Geräterückseite unterzubringen?!
Über die Eistellungen lässt es sich nicht zwischen den internen Lautsprechern und dem Kopfhörerausgang umschalten.
Man müsste also normalerweise immer hinter dem Gerät rumfummeln, um über Kopfhörer zu hören.....
Schön dass die Anschlüsse in einer Vertiefung sitzen..... 
Deutlich sinnvoller wäre es gewesen den Kopfhörerausgang an die Seite zu setzen..... z.B. über/unter dem Schacht für die CI-Karte. 
Der Kostenfaktor dürfte wohl kaum eine entscheidene Rolle gespielt haben..... eher die Dummheit der Entwickler. 

Die Zukunft:
Das Gerät steht ca. 3,7m vom Sofa entfernt.
Irgendwie ist mir das Bild noch zu klein (die OSD-Anzeige (und insbesondere auch die EPG-Anzeige) kann ich gerade noch mit Anstrengung lesen).
Ausserdem sieht das Gerät mit rund 67cm Breite auf meinem 80cm breiten TV-Rack irgendwie klein..... fast verloren..... aus. 
Es muss also etwas grösseres her.
Eigentlich habe ich schon eine Weile mit einem 37" Gerät geliebeugelt.
Preislich hat sich ja einiges getan.
Und von der Bilddiagonale sollte es eigentlich passen.
Die 37" Geräte sind um die 90cm Breit..... würde auf meinem TV-Rack also durch die seitlichen Überstände wohl schon relativ "wuchtig" aussehen.
Allerdings muss man bedenken dass mit zunehmender Bilddiagonale auch der Pixelabstand steigt.
Ich befürchte dass die 3,7m Abstand da doch nicht ausreichen werden.
Also werde ich jetzt wieder verstärkt bei den 32" Geräten auf die Suche gehen.
Mit um die 80cm Breite passen sie auch noch gut zu meinem TV-Rack.
Ausserdem ist die Auswahl irgendwie grösser als bei den 37" Geräten.

So langsam komme ich dem Ziel immer näher..... 

BTW: was mir bei meinen 4:3 Geräten nie so aufgefallen ist, ist dass noch unglaublich viel im 4:3 Format ausgestrahlt wird.


----------



## chmee (9. August 2010)

Knackig ist der Beitrag nicht grad, aber trotzdem schön zu lesen  Daumen hoch. Zum letzten Punkt: 37" bei ~3,5m Entfernung, das entspricht unserer Guckecke im WoZi. Auch dafür Daumen hoch, das geht super und ist nicht zu grob. Ich hab schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, Richtung 50" zu gehen, aber im Moment ist erstmal der Ausbau der 5.1-Anlage dran.

mfg chmee


----------

